# How do you manage both Lightroom CC & Classic



## Jay Clulow (Oct 19, 2017)

So how does one go about having a library built in Lightroom Classic and be able to contribute to that same library via Lightroom CC?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

All your synched collections from Lightroom Classic will appear (in smart preview format) in the cloud and so in Lightroom CC. If you add an image to Lightroom CC first, the original will be synched to the cloud. It will download to Lightroom Classic too. Your edits and some things like flags and ratings sync as well, but keywords don't. Lightoom CC has keywords too (but only 'flat', no hierarchy) but they do not sync with Lightrom Classic keywords (and vice versa).


----------



## snapper (Oct 19, 2017)

I've just installed LR CC, to investigate how it might be used. Seems a good idea for travel, on site work etc.

When I opened it up, all my existing synched images were there (scary!). And it started to sync back to my local disk. First thing I had to do was change the location for local sync, as it was my ~/pictures directory - which is on a quite small SSD. So it's now a custom directory. It looks like my normal storage - so arranged by Year and then date. But is that because  that's the orignal location of the images when they were synched, or because that's the way LR CC does it??


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

It's the way Lightroom CC does it.


----------



## snapper (Oct 19, 2017)

It's also worth noting that you can change the location (and folder name format) in Preferences within LR Classic, as well as in LR CC


----------



## Jay Clulow (Oct 19, 2017)

Right so this 1TB of storage I've got with Lightroom CC, Photoshop and Classic will be only based on collections and not the local folder storage of Classic?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 19, 2017)

Jonathan Clulow said:


> Right so this 1TB of storage I've got with Lightroom CC, Photoshop and Classic will be only based on collections and not the local folder storage of Classic?


Be aware if you select the (default) plan with CLassic, you don't get 1TB unless you pay the $20/mo (US).  But the storage is based on cloud storage usage.  However, if you migrate your catalog to the cloud, you migrate ALL the storage (you can keep a copy locally, but you cannot elect to keep a copy ONLY locally and not in the cloud in LR CC).


----------

